# fact finding trip to ontario



## bagpuss119 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi, never posted on here before and after some advice

We will soon be going to Ontario for a two week find finding trip, visiting Toronto, Barrie and Waterloo/Kitchener.

Having not done this before, we are unsure of where to go/what to do to find out information whilst there.

Could anyone living in these areas offer any advice on things that would be useful to us and also good places to go (there are two adults and a toddler) 

thanks in advance


----------



## androb (Aug 26, 2009)

bagpuss119 said:


> Hi, never posted on here before and after some advice
> 
> We will soon be going to Ontario for a two week find finding trip, visiting Toronto, Barrie and Waterloo/Kitchener.
> 
> ...







Hi Bagpuss,

We have only just put our first post onto the forum too, but having returned from Ontario yesterday doing the same thing as you're planning, I just wanted to give you a hotel recommendation (if you haven't already booked). We spent a month in & around Toronto with our two year old son - we stayed in the Cambridge Suites Hotel on Richmond St E, great for putting our son to bed in the bedroom, then being able to stay up with a bottle of wine in the lounge without disturbing him!! The front desk staff were great & went out of their way to accommodate our requests. Its very central in downtown too, which was ideal for us.

Also, I know you mention Barrie, Waterloo & Kitchener for a look around, but if you're willing to travel a little further, head up to Kingston, about two hours NE of Toronto, around the top of the lake. Its a beautiful place, ultra family friendly - we spent our time there on a home exchange, great fun. We're now keeping our eyes out for jobs there!!

Have fun,
And.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi, never posted on here before and after some advice
We will soon be going to Ontario for a two week find finding trip, visiting Toronto, Barrie and Waterloo/Kitchener.
Having not done this before, we are unsure of where to go/what to do to find out information whilst there.
Could anyone living in these areas offer any advice on things that would be useful to us and also good places to go (there are two adults and a toddler) 
thanks in advance 

As AndRob says Kingston is a very nice small city in eastern Ontario but many of us cannot live where we would like. It could well be that Toronto/Barrie/Waterloo-Kitchener more suit your employment opportunities.
The hotel she mentioned would suit your needs admirably. Do you plan to rent a car? Obviously the easiest way to get around but if not, that hotel is close to the train/bus stations and right on the Toronto Transit System.
What is the main reason for your reccie to these three areas? Is it job seeking, home hunting or just a look around to get the lay of the land?
Barrie and Waterloo are each about 60-90 minutes from Toronto. Barrie is located on Lake Simcoe and has a lot of new homes built in the past few years. Waterloo is the home of the Blackberry communication device and is a desirable area in which to live.
Toronto is the major city in Canada with all the major financial instutions having their head offices here. Lots to see from a tourist perspective, but is a big sprawling place. With the surrounding towns and cities it forms the GTA (Greater Toronto Area). I live in the GTA so can answer questions for you, if desired.


----------

